# Aktuelles Datum anzeigen in C



## Pfeiffer (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich denn unter C das aktuelle Datum angezeigt? Kann mir jemand einen Anstoss oder evtl. einen Code geben? 

Danke im voraus
Andreas


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2004)

Gibts bestimmt ne WinAPI-Funktion zu, weiß allerdings nicht ob dir das hilft, da du uns nicht verraten hast für welche Umgebung du schreibst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Pfeiffer (27. August 2004)

@ sinac,

es handelt sich um eine Windows Umgebung. 

Andreas


----------



## Kachelator (27. August 2004)

Dann sieh dir in der MSDN mal GetLocalTime() usw. und das SYSTEMTIME-struct an. Damit geht es halbwegs komfortabel, etwa so:


```
SYSTEMTIME time;
  GetSystemTime( &time );
  printf( "Uhrzeit: %02d:%02d", time.dwHour, time.dwMinute );
```


----------



## Rene Albrecht (27. August 2004)

Versuch's mal mit 


```
SYSTEMTIME time;

GetLocalTime (&time);
```

Die Struktur time ist wie folgt definiert:


```
typedef struct _SYSTEMTIME { 
    WORD wYear; 
    WORD wMonth; 
    WORD wDayOfWeek; 
    WORD wDay; 
    WORD wHour; 
    WORD wMinute; 
    WORD wSecond; 
    WORD wMilliseconds; 
} SYSTEMTIME;
```

Du kannst jetzt also über

```
itoa (time.wYear, txtBuffer, 10)
```
(natürlich nach Definition char txtBuffer[30]) z.B. das Jahr anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Pfeiffer (27. August 2004)

Hi,

danke, das wars. Habe nun mein Datum 

Andreas


----------

